# How do I clear up cloudy linen spray?



## bombus (Oct 28, 2009)

I packaged in clear PET bottles. It has set for 24 hours, and is cloudy with a little collar of white fog at the top of the liquid. When I shake it, the whole
bottle clouds up. I thought the linen spray base would cause the water & FO to blend well. Do I need to add something else?

I don't mind if the product is uniformly cloudy.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey bombus,
LJA had the same problem:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... ight=cyclo


----------



## bombus (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, Dagmar

She was using cyclomethione. I am using a linen spray base- much cheaper. It smells like alcohol. You mix 27g with 3g of base, then add distilled water to 1 qt. 

I am sure that I have been to more than one supply site that advertised some kind of additive that emulsified room/linen sprays. Can't remember where! Thought someone here would know.

The search begins-


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, good luck then!


----------



## bombus (Oct 28, 2009)

So- I found the answer. 
Justbynature.com has an additive for clearing up the cloudiness. 

Their linen spray is 13 oz for $7.80. The additive is the same price for 16 oz. but you only use a small amount. The same amount as your FO (3g/1gal).

Their room spray base is priced similarly, but you use it straight, no mixing with water.

Since I am making monster spray, I thought the linen spray would be better, as it is safe to spray on furniture, sheets, etc. So one 13 oz bottle of base makes 4 gallons. Much cheaper than cyclomethicone, which is $3.75/4 oz!


----------

